# How you can visit at COLNGO factory



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

to see mr ERNESTO COLNAGO talk to him and go back to ISRAEL without a EPS ???


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice pictures.........thanks very much for posting!


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

is my EPS somewhere in there? I hope so.


----------



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks mr ANGELO
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/01/special-visit-with-ernesto-colnago.html


----------

